# Valentines decorations



## copper (Jan 25, 2007)

What are some cute valentines day decorations i can make for my home?


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of pink, white and red candles I made and i've just put them in cute arrangements with red flowers, red and clear glass beads, etc.  I also made some cute wreaths with little red hearts and berries in them.


----------

